# Oh dear what have i done????



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Guys i was wondering if any of you could tell me what has caused this or what is it?

I typically wash my car each week with a snow citrus snow foam, bit of ironx and tardis where necessary then a wash with AG shampoo.

I was treated to Gtechniq v1.5v2 when i first got it and has been topped up a couple of weeks back with some diluted.

Now, i used some heavy tardis last week after driving down a new road and having a tonne of tar all over the lower half of the car but i snowed again after before pressure washing off then drying.

Anyway heres the pictures:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

What dilution of Tardis were you using?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

How long did you let the Tardis dwell for?

It looks like tar runoff (after detar treatment) that has solidified. Have you tried wiping it with a small amounts Tardis on a cloth?


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Erm i didn't really let it dwell for a certain amount of time i just sprayed it on around the car to let it soak then snowed and blasted it. There was some ''run off'' on the sides which disappeared when i went round wiping with an extra squirt of tardis.

There wasnt a lot of tar on the rear but i would have sprayed and wiped down with tardis before snowing and cleaning down just to get the little bits off.

Weird though because the majority was down the sides and this is just on the rear bumper.

I tried a bit of tardis and also tried some tripple polish but it seems like its the paint or laquer thats 'changed' rather than a coating on the top if you get what i mean?

Could i have damaged the laquer? the cars only a few months old


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> What dilution of Tardis were you using?


Erm neat? i didnt know i was supposed to dilute it? what do you dilute it with?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

That's likely your problem - you should have rinsed it off, not Snowfoamed over the top - there was probably a reaction. Could well have damaged the clear coat.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

jonnyf said:


> Erm neat? i didnt know i was supposed to dilute it?


You are not! Tardis is designed to be used neat only.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

How can the clear coat be repaired...?

Gutted for you mate


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Is there any reason this has only occurred on the rear bumper? its where i would have used the least. The front and sides had the most crap. Likely to have just been a case of the tardis running out from the panel gaps or something i presume?

Any ideas on how to get it sorted?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Was the sun shining on the back of the car when you did it?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

What car/model/age is it?

Has the bumper been resprayd?

I would use some Tardis on a cloth and wipe over a small area with light pressure and see if that removes the marks. 

If the clearcoat is damaged then it might be rescued with polishing or even sanding if not, a respray


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

No mate and whats really confusing me is that i cleaned the car last friday and only on friday just gone did the marks show up. I saw them and thought it was just general road grime. I knew id clean it this weekend so i ignored it at the time


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

has the back bumper been painted at anytime??? may not be factory paint...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Edit: looking at the photos again, could it be some grease/waxoyl that has melted and run? Is it harder soft to touch?


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Its a 13 plate mercedes c class coupe its 3 months old almost. Il go have another go with tardis etc, 

It really looks like the paint is scarred though to be honest

I know its not easy to see on iphone pics


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

When running your fingers over it it feels no different to the rest of the body other than the texture its still smooth and doesn't feel like a coating


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

rsblue said:


> has the back bumper been painted at anytime??? may not be factory paint...


I was wondering that as well - reaction with a smart repair?


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

jonnyf said:


> Its a 13 plate mercedes c class coupe its 3 months old almost. Il go have another go with tardis etc,
> 
> It really looks like the paint is scarred though to be honest
> 
> I know its not easy to see on iphone pics


Maybe it's run off of travel wax from the factory has been soft/runny by using the Tardis. Try a small amount on a micro fibre then use lots of water to rinse


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

I have a friend who runs a body shop. Im gonna take it to him in the morning and let him have a look.

Cheers for all the suggestions

Il pop back and let you all know how i get on


----------



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

This might sound daft but with the merc being so new would the warranty cover it?

Could be a fault in the paint itself

Shane


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Good point bring it back to dealership and look very cross. If they ask all u've done is wash it. Paintwork usually has a warranty


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

As you say it's months old I'd say its transportation wax in the gaps which tardis could have loosend and caused it to run, working at a vag dealer the wax had a yellow tint to it which could be similar at a merc.
Valeters had a hot jet wash so made mince meat of it


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

looks really strange that

try some more tardis on a cloth, and rub it into a small part see if it removes it.

if not, visit mercedes id say


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi mate, looks a bit similar to what happened to my bike after I used Tardis on a few rattle can job panels; it melted the lacquer! Could well be a bad paint job if you followed the instructions. See the pics on the link below:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317085


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

MB paint has a 30 year warranty on it as long as its serviced by a main dealer according to the assyst system, also the paint is likely to be ceramic and not damaged by the OP so its something on top of the paint imho, and will probably polish off


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

It looks like something ate the clear coat,but it can be just an upper layer of snowfoam/tardis combo.
Dont touch it,just go to dealership.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

possul said:


> As you say it's months old I'd say its transportation wax in the gaps which tardis could have loosend and caused it to run, working at a vag dealer the wax had a yellow tint to it which could be similar at a merc.
> Valeters had a hot jet wash so made mince meat of it


They dont use transport wax any-more and haven't for years.

My money is on it being the cavity wax that's run.

What does amaze me is people suggesting using Tardis then washing it off!

Its not water based its a petroleum distillate so it wont disperse with water....spray on wipe off allow it evaporate and then go over it with some SRP or the like.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> They dont use transport wax any-more and haven't for years.
> 
> My money is on it being the cavity wax that's run.
> 
> ...


Merc or vag?
Only left a vag dealership 2 months ago and there are lots of edges were it had ran and built up in blobs in certain areas.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> They dont use transport wax any-more and haven't for years.
> 
> My money is on it being the cavity wax that's run.
> 
> ...


I thought Tardis had added emulsifiers to aid rinsing with water? The MSDS states it is miscible with water.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> I thought Tardis had added emulsifiers to aid rinsing with water? The MSDS states it is miscible with water.


You thought correctly - there are emulsifiers in Tardis and it can/should be rinsed off the car with plain water (not snowfoam). Mind you, wiping off as much as you can first won't hurt either.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Would the manufacturer accept it as a paint defect or blame the use of tardis/chemicals as the problem? 

Doesn't Tardis come with a warning on the label?


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I had a problem down to user error years ago. It was wheels but wheel manufacturer took one look at Tardis and msds, asked if was a professional user and told me that I should stick to consumer products because I pretty much voided any liability because I'm not a pro like Tardis demands. Ended up refinishing the wheel and learnt my lesson.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

it says on the websites that Tardis shouldn't be used on new paintwork jobs as it'll dissolve any uncured paint.

It looks like it has started to dissolve the lacquer to me


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Take it to mercedes tell them you just cleaned it and noticed those marks. Don't tell them you used Tardis on it...


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

snewham said:


> take it to mercedes tell them you just cleaned it and noticed those marks. Don't tell them you used tardis on it...


^^^^^ +1


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

snewham said:


> Take it to mercedes tell them you just cleaned it and noticed those marks. Don't tell them you used Tardis on it...


+2^^^^^^^

I wouldn't even mention washing it, just say you've noticed these marks appearing. If they ask about chemicals play dumb say you wash it with turtlewax etc from Halfords and that's it.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

This thread shows a clear example why non pro's shouldn't be sold chemicals we use in the trade. :wall:  :wall:


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

^Nobody here can definitively say what exactly has happened in this particular case, let alone jump to the conclusion that it was caused by Tardis.


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

I think you should fire an Email off to Autosmart tbh!


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

its only tardis - your not telling me because he is not a pro this has happened ?!!

he is hardly wet sanding !!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I would tell merc that you took the car thru a car wash,then plead ignorance.

Hope it get resolved.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I doubt any experienced spray painter will believe I just washed it excuses. 

They will know something strong has been used or assume malicious damage.

There was someone on here had their alloys ruined after a drive through car wash used industrial driveway cleaner to clean their alloys.

The blame will be put elsewhere or the OP if they see this thread.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

rossmuir1978 said:


> its only tardis - your not telling me because he is not a pro this has happened ?!!
> 
> he is hardly wet sanding !!


That was the point I made and it only went to strengthen the argument against me. Read up and most tar removers are pretty nasty and few are safe to use without special care. Pros are expected to take that care but amateurs don't. Hard to argue it when you read this forum, you'd think we drank tar remover the way we talk about them!


----------



## jonnyf (May 27, 2013)

Cheers for the continued responses guys. I will ask my mate who owns a body shop to look at it for me when I get time then I may try taking it to merc. Either way I'm sure il get it sorted. In response to what everyone's saying about tardis I've also noticed what looks like water marks on the rear light that don't appear to come off. Now as I've already mentioned. I hardly used much on the rear bumper and definitely didnt spray it on the rear light. I'm more confused now. 

In response to the comment on being a pro or whatever. I think it more or less comes down to being a complete idiot. I haven't exactly sprayed tardis on the car and left it to dwell over night haha!

Every forum has its characters I suppose!


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

I reckon it's the IronX reacting with something within/behind the panel gap and then falling out over the panel and drying.

Take it to a professional to assess, but it should cut out and polish back up.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats not only damaged the Clear but the base coat too... Tardis is really harsh.

If see that effect before but cant for the life of me remember. its defo a respray.

Paul


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

There's no chance some jealous scrote has lobbed a load of paint stripper at it is there?


----------



## Brian88 (Sep 28, 2013)

I literally just got tardis delivered last night now I'm seriously having second thoughts about it. I have a white bmw msport coupe and I dunno if I fancy tardis anymore -.-


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Now I understand why the Tardis guy wouldn't sell me TFR.

Tardis is fine (like anything) if used properly. Personally I do one small part at a time, rub with a cloth and rise. Rinse. Rinse. Rinse. Its never on the car for more than 30 seconds & I've never had any problems.


----------



## Alps Pacino (Aug 11, 2008)

Just had to reply to all the negative comments about no professionals using professional products.

its common sense imo, all you have to do is take one whiff of the stuff to know that its strong stuff and that you should take care using it. 

Its not down to not being a professional its down to not using common sense in my opinion.

This is in no way a dig at the OP about not using common sense btw


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brian88 said:


> I literally just got tardis delivered last night now I'm seriously having second thoughts about it. I have a white bmw msport coupe and I dunno if I fancy tardis anymore -.-


No need to be worried if used in correct manor it is the best value tar remover available imho , no need to be concerened just use common sense and you will be fine


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Dan J said:


> This thread shows a clear example why non pro's shouldn't be sold chemicals we use in the trade. :wall:  :wall:


I really disagree with this statement.

I'm an amateur and love keeping my cars clean, are you saying because of me "not being a pro" i shouldn't be allowed to use a product that will remove tar from my own cars?

The problem i think is that people in general (includes me) make assumptions that we know exactly what they are doing, and don't bother reading the instructions on exactly how a product should used.

Its all a learning curve which im happy to take, if i make a mistake along the way i learn from it and move on. Plus the mistake normal happens on my own cars


----------

